
French inventor soars above Champs-Élysées on flyboard at Paris parade - spking
https://www.france24.com/en/20190714-french-inventor-soars-above-champs-elysees-flyboard-paris-parade
======
OtterEcho
They mention military connotations with the device but honestly I can't
imagine that being a good idea in terms of safety or logistics

~~~
DKnoll
I think military application of any technology is unsafe, at least for
someone.

